# Rally Group Notice of AGM



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Any one who is a regular rallier and wishes to remain a member of the group must register at the group web site (if not already registered )by the 12 February 2018 

This is to establish who the currant members are.

scottie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

scottie said:


> Any one who is a regular rallier and wishes to remain a member of the group must register at the group web site (if not already registered )by the 12 February 2018
> 
> This is to establish who the currant members are.
> 
> scottie


George, could you please provide a link to the 'group web site'. Ray


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Ray
do you mean the MHF rally group page, ( http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies )


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

scottie said:


> Hi Ray
> do you mean the MHF rally group page, ( http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies )


I do not know that is why I asked you where you meant by "Any one who is a regular rallier and wishes to remain a member of the group must register at the group web site". I have no idea where that web site is so I could register to be a MHF rallier.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Scottie, didn't we have this conversation before? That link is to the old site and I suspect many people won't have a logon for that site. Was there not an address that was an alternative to the old site?


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

George's link doesn't work for me either and I'm on his other computer, no wonder folk are fed up with MHF.
I will see if I can copy the list and post it on here and then you can see if you are on the list.
Watch this space.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

rayc said:


> I do not know that is why I asked you where you meant by "Any one who is a regular rallier and wishes to remain a member of the group must register at the group web site". I have no idea where that web site is so I could register to be a MHF rallier.


On the old site below the list of rallies, the coloured squares, there is a list of other options, the members list is there.
I can't access the old site so I can't see it on my tablet but for some strange reason George can see it on here.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

an99uk said:


> George's link doesn't work for me either and I'm on his other computer, no wonder folk are fed up with MHF.
> I will see if I can copy the list and post it on here and then you can see if you are on the list.
> Watch this space.


I can get onto the MHF old site rally page but I cannot see anywhere where it says 'Register as a rallier'. I thought that in the past you were a 'rallier' if you attended a rally in the previous 12 months and this list was added to as people attended a rally in the current 12 months?

Can George just explain what he means by "register at the group web site (if not already registered )"? Plus how to do it.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

an99uk said:


> On the old site below the list of rallies, the coloured squares, there is a list of other options, the members list is there.
> I can't access the old site so I can't see it on my tablet but for some strange reason George can see it on here.


Here is what I see. Perhaps George sees additional information as he has historical extra permissions?

In any event asking members to do anything with the old site will lead to disappointment.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

As you have rallied with MHF you will be on the list, can you view the list.
He doesn't want new folk who haven't rallied before just existing members as these are the ones who can vote.

I found the list by clicking on the Newark Show, this brought up the rally listing. At the bottom of the page after the rally details there is a list of blue icons, members list is there.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Try this link angie, http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=ShowMembers


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

rayc said:


> Here is what I see. Perhaps George sees additional information as he has historical extra permissions?
> 
> In any event asking members to do anything with the old site will lead to disappointment.


I will pm you


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

scottie said:


> Try this link angie
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=ShowMembers


Did not work


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I have checked the list and you are not there. Either you didn't rally last year or there was an error on the website.
Don't worry, he is only trying to establish who are the current members.
You will be very welcome at any of the rallies but the majority of folk are registering on a new website WWW.motorhomehelp.com
Hope this helps


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

That's some list, where are they now!


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

scottie said:


> Try this link, http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=ShowMembers


Works for me ...but I'm listed as xgx ... wanna update it ?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I think George means that you should register at the rally group website, not MHF:

http://mhfrallygroup.co.uk/forum/


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Just understood.. lol
I can see both George’s MHF link list and Ken’s link - no problems with either at all


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I read somewhere you're to register only if you've rallied in the previous 12 months.

But I've also read, in the MHFRally site that you won't be able to join a rally if you're not on the list.

I've been on a couple of MHF rallies in Spain and France, but several years ago. But I may wish to join a rally in the future. 

So do I register or not?

Also, in the admin notice on the ralliers' site it says you must use the same name and email as you use on MotorhomeFacts.com. I've a problem in that I've discovered I'm still JWW on the old site whereas I'm jiwawa on the new.... 

It doesn't take much to confuse me so I'm really struggling here :-(


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> I read somewhere you're to register only if you've rallied in the previous 12 months.
> 
> But I've also read, in the MHFRally site that you won't be able to join a rally if you're not on the list.
> 
> ...


This is the only motorhome forum where you have to jump through hoops to attend a rally. And it seems some members can vote on rallies but others cannot. On top of that you seem to have to go on to a different motorhome forum to be part of a Facts rally. :surprise:

If you fancy rallying, join the Wildcamping forum, great venues and lots of friendly members (who actually post on the forum as well).


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

All very confusing.
The old MHF website wont accept my Username and Password.
The MHF Rally website wont accept my Username and Password. 
Am I surprised .......no.
Ian
PS I attended the Somerset rally a few years ago and also the rally in Royan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

scottie said:


> Any one who is a regular rallier and wishes to remain a member of the group must register at the group web site (if not already registered )by the 12 February 2018
> 
> This is to establish who the currant members are.
> 
> scottie


Would it not be easier to just set up a email address [email protected] or something, and have people register there, rather than have links which sometimes do not work?

Or create a thread in here http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/24-rallies/ and have them log in, also a end date isn't good as some lucky peeps go away for months and not log in.

What might also be good is to PM those on the rally list.

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> This is the only motorhome forum where you have to jump through hoops to attend a rally. And it seems some members can vote on rallies but others cannot. On top of that you seem to have to go on to a different motorhome forum to be part of a Facts rally. :surprise:
> 
> If you fancy rallying, join the Wildcamping forum, great venues and lots of friendly members (who actually post on the forum as well).


I can't find the actual post Jim, but WC no longer does rallies, it's all done from Motorhomers now.

Ah, fund it

Announcement about Motorhomer.com
Hello,

There seems to be a lot of confusion and uncertainty about motorhomer.com. Hopefully, this post will help to answer some of your questions. I will be happy to answer any questions in this thread.

First I would like to clarify some important points that have been raised by wild camping members.

I have no intention of ever selling wildcamping.co.uk
MH is not a replacement for wildcamping.co.uk
The only thing that is going to change is that wildcamping.co.uk will no longer hold large meets and rallies
wildcamping.co.uk will still have gatherings like Greywell, Stonehenge, Shell Island, Highland Gathering, Rutland Water and other members meets.

That is the full extent of what has changed at wildcamping.co.uk.

Wild camping is more than a business to me, it has been a labour of love. Tes and I have had to make many sacrifices to help get this community to where it is today. I am proud to be a member of wild camping and I would not knowingly do anything that would cause long-term damage to this community. I would, however, make changes that will make this community stronger.

Whilst I am breathing I will never betray the friendship and support that I have in this community. I even have a plan in case of my sudden death that will prevent this forum being run down or sold.

It has actually hurt me that some people that I consider friends are convinced that I have ulterior motives.

The funny thing is that people moan at me all the time that the off-topic chat is killing WC. They moan that we should never have rallies as they go against the ethos of WC. They say that they look at the front page and there is nothing to do with wild/off grid camping. Many members believe these things are weeds that are preventing wild camping being what it is supposed to be; a forum about wild camping in motorhomes. These weeds are flowers on motorhomer and have been replanted there. Now wild camping can blossom and become a true wild camping website once more.

Now let me explain the link to motorhomer.com

Motorhomer.com is a completely independent website from wildcamping.co.uk
The wildcamping.co.uk POI files will NEVER be on motorhomer.com
Motorhomer.com will never have a wild camping section
I am only offering free membership to wildcamping.co.uk Full Members so that they do not have to pay again to attend meets and rallies.

The meets have moved to motorhomer.com because the people who do all the hard work arranging the meets want them there. It is difficult to negotiate with venues when you are called "Wild Camping". I have been turned down by several venues because of the name. We use our camping exemption at many of our meets. The camping exemption needed to be in the name of motorhomer if we are going to book meets under motorhomer. I did not want to apply for a new exemption as we now have had a clean slate for 5 years and we can now have paragraph 5 to open our own CLs. To change the exemption name I had to change the company name. After changing the company name I had to change this on the insurance as well. Only full members of the named organisation can attend meets, so I have given free full membership on motorhomer to all the current full members of wild camping if they want it.

Terms of the motorhome free full membership offer

Wildcamping.co.uk Full Members are being offered free Full Member of motorhomer.com so that do not have to pay again to attend rallies.
People who become a Full Members of wildcamping.co.uk after midnight on 31st December 2017 will not be offered free Full Member of motorhomer.com
People who are or become a Full Member of wildcamping.co.uk before midnight on 31st December 2017 will have one year to register with motorhomer.com and gain their Full Member, but if they do not register before midnight on 31st December 2018 will lose their right to have free Full Member of motorhomer.com
Once a full member has gained free Full Membership of motorhomer.com they will retain this benefit as long as they continuously remain a Full Member of wildcamping.co.uk, a break in Full Membership will remove this benefit.

I am lucky to have a great group of friends who are helping me get motorhomer.com ready to launch by posting on the forum. They have not deserted you, they are not defectors, they are helping a friend. We have always taken great pride in how we rally round and help out other members when we can, it appears that some people think that I should be excluded from that support

If you have any questions please ask. Let us see if we can nip all the rumours in the bud.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

well

im not paying £25 to become a full member of wild camping just to retain membership of free Full Membership of motorhomer.com


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

I would like to complain toV.S that as a subscriber i cannot join the rally group as i was never a member of the old site and now it appears it is transfering to another site.???????


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

powerplus said:


> well
> 
> im not paying £25 to become a full member of wild camping just to retain membership of free Full Membership of motorhomer.com


You don't have to, it's free for MHF members, you just have to let them know when you join, it seems to be a good site


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bilbaoman said:


> I would like to complain toV.S that as a subscriber i cannot join the rally group as i was never a member of the old site and now it appears it is transfering to another site.???????


You can join the rally group on the old site. Go to the OLD SITE via the button on top of new site and follow the instructions :

"To gain access to Rallies, and multiple other features you need to log in to the old home page marked home at the top of the page. However if you have joined the site or purchased a subscription after March of this year, 2015, and cannot access the homepage functions please send a message to VS-Admin and we will correct your account."

If this does not work it will illustrate to you why the Rally Group is going to use a different method of running their affairs.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bloodless coup on the horizon and you can't blame anyone other than VS for not providing a simple workable platform for the Rally Group.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wot no blood, we need blood or it doesn't count.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

rayc said:


> You can join the rally group on the old site. Go to the OLD SITE via the button on top of new site and follow the instructions :
> 
> "To gain access to Rallies, and multiple other features you need to log in to the old home page marked home at the top of the page. However if you have joined the site or purchased a subscription after March of this year, 2015, and cannot access the homepage functions please send a message to VS-Admin and we will correct your account."
> 
> If this does not work it will illustrate to you why the Rally Group is going to use a different method of running their affairs.


Ray, we really don't want to be doing _*anything *_on the old site - it needs to die a death, never to be spoken of again.

As someone said earlier, if they weren't a member before VS took over they don't actually _*have *_a logon for the old site. And asking VS to sort that out is likely to meet with the same success as most of the requests to them for help.

Whoever is in charge of rallying needs to take that on board - it's all very confusing.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I was a member of the old website.
It wont accept my current password, it wont accept my old password.
When you click on 'Forgot password' it tells you it will email you a code to put into the log on page.......does'nt happen.
So I dont have access to the old site for anything.
I wont be trying anymore.
Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

4 pages and no further forward, I don't do rallies, but I think this palaver would put me right off.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> 4 pages and no further forward, I don't do rallies, but I think this palaver would put me right off.


And that's why they'll go elsewhere !

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No disrespect to Scottie the OP, (might be working) but I think they might be the only ones who can further this to a good end which is useful going forward, suggestions some very simple to put into effect such as a email address.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> No disrespect to Scottie the OP, (might be working) but I think they might be the only ones who can further this to a good end which is useful going forward, suggestions some very simple to put into effect such as a email address.


No point them constantly banging their head on a closed door. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> No disrespect to Scottie the OP, (might be working) but I think they might be the only ones who can further this to a good end which is useful going forward, suggestions some very simple to put into effect such as a email address.


Scottie, [George] , is the Secretary / Treasurer of the Rally Group. I believe that there is an AGM of the group due and that the way forward will be discussed during it. It is clearly obvious that MHF cannot provide a platform for the group to use and expect an alternative will be proposed.
In the meantime life goes on and those who want to rally with MHF can do so on various platforms including facebook. https://www.facebook.com/groups/190365941507061/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Trouble is Ray many people just will not go near facebook, it may have many benefits for some, but for others it is a nightmare to navigate, worse still for those less computer literate, it belongs in a forum, but it has to be accessible to all.

My email suggestion would at least allow direct contact with the organisers, it needn't be permanent, just allow an avenue for now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Or

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/messages-post-295.html

"must register at the group web site"

That phrase alone is confusing


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Yaxley said:


> I was a member of the old website.
> It wont accept my current password, it wont accept my old password.
> When you click on 'Forgot password' it tells you it will email you a code to put into the log on page.......does'nt happen.
> So I dont have access to the old site for anything.
> ...


I am sorry Ian you are having problems with mhf ,there is nothing I can do about that, if you don't like Facebook page you can book onto a rally at www.mhfrallygroup.co.uk 
The user name and password is the same as you use for MHF
or you can contact me direct at [email protected]
There wil be a AGM soon to discuss the way forward.
George.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

```

```



scottie said:


> There wil be a AGM soon to discuss the way forward.
> George.


Ian is not the only one unable to gain access.

One point which may not be popular......

will the AGM of the Rally Group be open to ALL MHF Members or only those that have managed to negotate the impossible logging in procedures?

I have tried repeatedly to gain access and have also now given up but it seems to me that if there are to be discussions about the way forward all MHF members ought to have the opportunity to put their views forward.

There have been too any threads about cliques etc. on MHF which we have always strenuously denied and tried to refute so restricting access could contribute to those worries.......

I am not trying to be contentious but merely trying to point out one possible outcome if participation is not available to all......:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can we split MHF and Forum.MHF as most of us do have a different password for each website as instructed by VS a while back when they had security issues.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Penquin said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Ian is not the only one unable to gain access.
> ...


The AGM will be open to all existing RALLY group members who are registered either on MHF rally group or www.mhfrallygroup.co.uk
website


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What about those who are not registered either on MHF rally group or www.mhfrallygroup.co.uk, but who are subscribed members of MHF and Forums.MHF


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What about those who are not registered either on MHF rally group or www.mhfrallygroup.co.uk, but who are subscribed members of MHF and Forums.MHF


The AGM is for the rally group only. It is not a meeting about what happens with MHF


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What about those who are not registered either on MHF rally group or www.mhfrallygroup.co.uk, but who are subscribed members of MHF and Forums.MHF


As I understand it the Rally group is separate from MHF and has its own constitution. It has an Exemption Certificate and insurance that allows it to run rallies. It appears not to be sponsored by the MHF ownership. I guess that its Constitution says it is open to MHF members whether subscribed or not. If you are not 'registered' then you are not a member and cannot vote at the AGM.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was more interested in knowing if they were accepting new members to the group, it is called MHFrally group, I accept the AGM is for existing members.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I was more interested in knowing if they were accepting new members to the group, it is called MHFrally group, I accept the AGM is for existing members.


I have just completed and submitted the registration form that Angie linked to - thanks Angie that is the first time that I have seen that and it fulfills something I thought that I could not access.

Brilliant.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I was more interested in knowing if they were accepting new members to the group, it is called MHFrally group, I accept the AGM is for existing members.


Any MHF member can register for a rally and will then be automatically be registered as a rally group member.
The continuation of the MHF rally group will depend upon the outcome of the AGM.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

As I understand it, an Exemption Certificate cannot be held by a group of individuals, only an organisation. It would appear that the certificate obtained by Motorhomefacts has been usurped by a group of MHF members and is not readily available to all members of the group it was awarded to. If the body who issue Exemption Certificates were to be told of this and the way it is being used, I think they would withdraw it.

This guide may be of use.

http://www.dmccc.co.uk/Natural England combined-guidance-final.pdf


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> I have just completed and submitted the registration form that Angie linked to - thanks Angie that is the first time that I have seen that and it fulfills something I thought that I could not access.
> 
> Brilliant.


How long have you been trying to get in Dave, I assume as an ex mod, you can stumble around a forum relatively well, even at your age, so I have to wonder what lesser mortals are supposed to do.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As an ex-Mod we have no privilege rights at all and are in no way different to anyone else just joining - the only difference MIGHT be that we are aware of things that others are not - but AFAIK the seperate Rally Group did not exist until VS pulled the plug as previously it was sensibly well supported by the owner. He went out of his way at times to help whereas perhaps the opposite is true now.....

So I knew NOTHING about it hence my gratitude to Angie for the link she provided - as I said I was not aware of it before although was in conversation with another former Mod about the possibility of running an event around here - but I never heard anymore about it and so did not proceed with the bookings......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> As an ex-Mod we have no privilege rights at all and are in no way different to anyone else just joining - the only difference MIGHT be that we are aware of things that others are not - but AFAIK the seperate Rally Group did not exist until VS pulled the plug as previously it was sensibly well supported by the owner. He went out of his way at times to help whereas perhaps the opposite is true now.....
> 
> So I knew NOTHING about it hence my gratitude to Angie for the link she provided - as I said I was not aware of it before although was in conversation with another former Mod about the possibility of running an event around here - but I never heard anymore about it and so did not proceed with the bookings......


I see, I was meaning your awareness Dave of how to navigate around the old site, and to a lesser degree this one, not that you were privy to behind the scenes of the rally group.

MHF really has become a minefield of ins and outs, no forum should be this difficult to use, or so badly maintained and managed.


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

747 said:


> As I understand it, an Exemption Certificate cannot be held by a group of individuals, only an organisation. It would appear that the certificate obtained by Motorhomefacts has been usurped by a group of MHF members and is not readily available to all members of the group it was awarded to. If the body who issue Exemption Certificates were to be told of this and the way it is being used, I think they would withdraw it.
> 
> This guide may be of use.
> 
> http://www.dmccc.co.uk/Natural England combined-guidance-final.pdf


I think that you will find that that is exactly why the 'Rally Group' was formed. The new owners of the forum wanted nothing to do with rallys, exemption certificates or insurance, so in order for rallys to continue, the rally marshals had to form an 'organisation' in order to meet the requirements of holding the certificate. The organisation has to have members, and they are anyone who has been on a rally in the past year.

Had this not happened, the exemption and therefore the ability to organise rallys would have been lost as the organisation 'Motorhome Facts' is not actually the members but Vertical Scope in Canada.

I am a member of the rally group but nothing to do with setting it up or running. The above is just my understanding of the situation that the marshals found themselves in.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Val, we're getting there


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

747 said:


> As I understand it, an Exemption Certificate cannot be held by a group of individuals, only an organisation. It would appear that the certificate obtained by Motorhomefacts has been usurped by a group of MHF members and is not readily available to all members of the group it was awarded to. If the body who issue Exemption Certificates were to be told of this and the way it is being used, I think they would withdraw it.
> 
> This guide may be of use.
> 
> http://www.dmccc.co.uk/Natural England combined-guidance-final.pdf


The exemption certificate was issued May 2014, long before VS took over and is in the name of Motorhomefacts Rally Group.
This is and has always been a separate entity to MHF.
All members of MHF are welcome to join the rally group regardless of whether they are subscribers or ordinary members. All were and still are welcome to join the group.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

747 said:


> As I understand it, an Exemption Certificate cannot be held by a group of individuals, only an organisation. It would appear that the certificate obtained by Motorhomefacts has been usurped by a group of MHF members and is not readily available to all members of the group it was awarded to. If the body who issue Exemption Certificates were to be told of this and the way it is being used, I think they would withdraw it.
> 
> This guide may be of use.
> 
> http://www.dmccc.co.uk/Natural England combined-guidance-final.pdf


For your information:

The Rally Group was formed quite simply because MHF was REFUSED renewal of its exemption certificate by Natural England on the grounds that as a commercial organisation not primarily involved in camping it was ineligible to hold one. As a result the Rally Group at that time formed a mutual organisation with a written constitution - approved by Natural England - which was published on MHF at the time and still resides somewhere on the "old" site (if anyone could access the old site that is).
The rally group website www.mhfrallygroup.co.uk was set up specifically as a fallback when VS took over as the management committee at that time (of which I was then chair) were fearful that VS might not support the group adequately. A wise decision as it turns out.

The way forward for members who wish to join or remain members of the rally group and participate in the AGM is very simple. They shuould visit that website and register (if not already registered). You will need to apply for membership and wait for acceptance You must use your existing MHF member name so that the Rally Group will know who you are. Please note that your MHF password WILL NOT work on that website unless you have already registered and set your password as the same (not a good idea). Please do not apply unless you have rallied in the past with MHF or intend to do so in the near future as insurance costs are determined by membership numbers so non-rallying members increase running costs for the rest of the group.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

gaspode said:


> For your information:
> 
> The Rally Group was formed quite simply because MHF was REFUSED renewal of its exemption certificate by Natural England on the grounds that as a commercial organisation not primarily involved in camping it was ineligible to hold one. As a result the Rally Group at that time formed a mutual organisation with a written constitution - approved by Natural England - which was published on MHF at the time and still resides somewhere on the "old" site (if anyone could access the old site that is).
> The rally group website www.mhfrallygroup.co.uk was set up specifically as a fallback when VS took over as the management committee at that time (of which I was then chair) were fearful that VS might not support the group adequately. A wise decision as it turns out.
> ...


So ..... a member of the MHF forum has to apply to join the MHF Rally group. He/She may or may not be admitted, it depends upon the vote of a Committee. They must also convince that if they are accepted into the group, they will Rally.

Well ... the best of luck with that one. I for one will not be registering with your group. I also hope you realise that if another Rally group, who could convince Warners that they could provide greater numbers at their Shows, may well oust you from those places.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

747 said:


> Well ... the best of luck with that one. I for one will not be registering with your group. I also hope you realise that if another Rally group, who could convince Warners that they could provide greater numbers at their Shows, may well oust you from those places.


Firstly I should point out that it's not "my group". I have no connection with the Rally Group these days, other than as an ordinary member, I resigned from the management committee a couple of years ago. As a properly constituted mutual organisation they are required to approve any member who applies for membership. The group is intended for ralliers, not as an internet chat forum.
Secondly you show scant knowledge of how Warners operate (not that it matters in the least). I can absolutely assure you that the number of members attending a show rally has absolutely no bearing on whether any group might be displaced. Groups will only be "displaced" if they don't abide by the rules, cause a nuisance or don't pay. I can assure you that Warners (or any other commercial show organiser) will welcome any bone-fide group who contribute to their gross income.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Found this on old site

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/24...perience-obtaining-exemption-certificate.html

Screenshot of the above post below










Not sure any of this is useful, but all I found searching for "constitution" which had any real reference.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/24-rallies/164434-rally-group-agm.html

I just realised the above pre dates the issue in this new thread, but I'll leave it here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/24-rallies/117442-rally-exemption-certificate.html


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly I cannot gain access to the old site using old password new password or "Request a new password" - when I tried that it simply locked me out of the new one and I now have a password made of about 200 letters and numbers that they sent me which I do not know cannot cange and cannot use to log on elsewhere....

So for me the old site is history........


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Weird Dave, I had to reset mine not too long ago, and didn't have a problem at all, the new site is less easy I found, I do let Google keep my passwords for forums etc though, but google has been acting up lately.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have now gained access to the Rally Group - thanks Scottie and Angie / Gaspode and anyine else involved in setting it up.

I hope that at some stage this year we will be back in the MH and I would LOVE to attend another rally - the one's that we have been to have been great - the welcome is real the activites and support amazingand the people marshalling work their socks off.

If you have never tried an MHF Rally - do so - you will not regret it......

It is easy to contrast the dfference between attending an MHF Rally where we were welcomed and attending a CC rally where we were ignored and shunned all weekend until late on the Sunday afternoon when we were officially welcomed - by that time the damage had already been created and we vowed never to go back to a CC rally (now of course C&MH)......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good to see Dave, although I'll never attend one, I tried to help because it is so frustrating when you cannot do what should be a simple enough task.


----------

